# [S]vboxwebsrv als bestimmter User starten

## Tinitus

Hallo,

ich habe mit Virtualbox als USER Test verschiedene VM's erstellt.

Wenn ich den Virtualbox Webserver per mitgeleifertem Script starte läuft dieser jedoch mit root Rechten. Er "sieht" also nicht die Konfiguration des Users Test.

Wie kann ich das ändern?

Hier noch die 2 Skripte zum Start des Webservers:

cat /etc/conf.d/vboxwebsrv 

```

# Copyright 1999-2008 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/app-emulation/virtualbox-bin/files/vboxwebsrv-confd,v 1.2 2008/08/10 14:38:45 jokey Exp $

# The host to bind to (defaults to "localhost").

VBOXWEBSRV_HOST="localhost"

# Which port to on the host (defaults to 18083).

VBOXWEBSRV_PORT="18083"

# Session timeout, in seconds. (defaults to 20).

VBOXWEBSRV_TIMEOUT=20

# The interval in which the webservice checks for 

# timed-out clients, in seconds. Normally does not

# need to be changed (defaults to 5).

VBOXWEBSRV_INTERVAL=5

```

cat /etc/init.d/vboxwebsrv 

```
#!/sbin/runscript

# Copyright 1999-2005 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/app-emulation/virtualbox-bin/files/vboxwebsrv-initd,v 1.6 2010/01/28 13:11:46 patrick Exp $

depend() {

   need net

}

start() {

   #checkconfig || return $?

   ebegin "Starting VirtualBox WebService"

   start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --pidfile /var/run/vboxwebsrv.pid \

      --background --make-pidfile --exec /opt/bin/vboxwebsrv \

      -- -H ${VBOXWEBSRV_HOST} -p ${VBOXWEBSRV_PORT} -t ${VBOXWEBSRV_TIMEOUT} -i ${VBOXWEBSRV_INTERVAL}

   eend $?

}

stop() {

        ebegin "Stopping VirtualBox WebService"

        start-stop-daemon --stop --quiet --pidfile /var/run/vboxwebsrv.pid

        eend $?

}

```

G. RolandLast edited by Tinitus on Thu Aug 18, 2011 5:54 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Max Steel

Im init-file kannst du noch ein

--user ${VBOXUSR} beim start-stop-daemon (wichtig: vor dem -- damit es dem start-stop-daemon und nicht dem vboxsvr übergeben wird) eintragen um diesen dann bequem in der conf.d zu definieren:

VBOXUSER="test"

----------

## Tinitus

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Im init-file kannst du noch ein
> 
> --user ${VBOXUSR} beim start-stop-daemon (wichtig: vor dem -- damit es dem start-stop-daemon und nicht dem vboxsvr übergeben wird) eintragen um diesen dann bequem in der conf.d zu definieren:
> 
> VBOXUSER="test"

 

Hallo,

habe es dann mal so eingetragen:

```

#!/sbin/runscript

# Copyright 1999-2005 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/app-emulation/virtualbox-bin/files/vboxwebsrv-initd,v 1.6 2010/01/28 13:11:46 patrick Exp $

depend() {

   need net

}

start() {

   #checkconfig || return $?

   ebegin "Starting VirtualBox WebService"

   start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --pidfile /var/run/vboxwebsrv.pid \

      --background --make-pidfile --exec /opt/bin/vboxwebsrv \

      -- -u ${VBOXUSR} -H ${VBOXWEBSRV_HOST} -p ${VBOXWEBSRV_PORT} -t ${VBOXWEBSRV_TIMEOUT} -i ${VBOXWEBSRV_INTERVAL}

   eend $

}

stop() {

        ebegin "Stopping VirtualBox WebService"

        start-stop-daemon --stop --quiet --pidfile /var/run/vboxwebsrv.pid

        eend $?

} 

```

Dann startet der Daemon, aber dann Crasht der Server ...

Wo speichert VBOXServer ohne User Angabe seine config Dateien?

G. Roland

----------

## Max Steel

Ich mein vor dem doppelstrich:

```
   start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --pidfile /var/run/vboxwebsrv.pid \

      --background --make-pidfile --exec /opt/bin/vboxwebsrv  -u ${VBOXUSR} \

      -- -H ${VBOXWEBSRV_HOST} -p ${VBOXWEBSRV_PORT} -t ${VBOXWEBSRV_TIMEOUT} -i ${VBOXWEBSRV_INTERVAL}
```

Auf Jedenfall speichert der VBoxSVR ohne Angabe von einem User seine Configs bei root (eigentlich derjenige der den start-stop-daemon ausführt)

----------

## Tinitus

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Ich mein vor dem doppelstrich:
> 
> ```
>    start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --pidfile /var/run/vboxwebsrv.pid \
> 
> ...

 

Hallo,

Danke so klappt es.

G. Roland

----------

